# Blinkers/ reverse stumped HELP



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's the shenanigans my goat decided to do now .... Every time I put my car in reverse it pops the fuse (same fuse that controls blinkers) I've done the basics I've checked the bulbs and replaced the fuse about 10 times thinking "maybe" it's a dud but no same thing everytime I'm stumped and I suck at electrical any advice ?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

oh man that sucks, i am thinking that your reverse wiring is touching on the wires for blinker and taillight and is getting short. check the connection and make sure that wires are all isolated and not rubbing on each other.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

It is your reverse light switch on the right side of your transmission. I had the same problem, replaced the switch and all better:cool. On a side note is your trans a auto or a manual??


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Manual, thanks for the help I'll show my buddy that's good with wiring this post tommorow im horrible with electronics lol it just took me 4 hours to install halo lights haha


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

I think it's like a 15-20 dollar part, depends where you go.


----------

